# sponsored...



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey all, I just got a call the other night saying that an application I put in about getting sponsored went through...not trying to brag here at all, I was actually wondering if anyone has heard of this sponsorship so I don't get screwed over in the end...It's from Sport Compact Pro...I just saw an ad for them in the latest modified mag today, but I was wondering if anyone heard anything about it? I didn't get to read the contract yet it's in the mail, but any info would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Hey all, I just got a call the other night saying that an application I put in about getting sponsored went through...not trying to brag here at all, I was actually wondering if anyone has heard of this sponsorship so I don't get screwed over in the end...It's from Sport Compact Pro...I just saw an ad for them in the latest modified mag today, but I was wondering if anyone heard anything about it? I didn't get to read the contract yet it's in the mail, but any info would be appreciated...thanks


I think I heard something about this, and how it was a scam. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance, but I will try to dig something more substantial up for you.

-Andy


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah make sure the contract says that you dont have to purchase anything. Usually you get free or discounted items from the sponsor and they get to use your car in advertising, photo shoots etc.
I had a pivot sponsorship a while back - that was pretty cool and only went for a 18 months. Got to keep the pivot gear though!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah I'm getting a discount through them...like I have to order everything through them and I get it at 55% off...so I'm not really sure. The contract's in the mail so I have yet to read it but I'll double check it before I sign...


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

240luvr said:


> yeah I'm getting a discount through them...like I have to order everything through them and I get it at 55% off...so I'm not really sure. The contract's in the mail so I have yet to read it but I'll double check it before I sign...


Hmmm...this also sounds familiar. Ask for a price list of some items, and compare the "55% off" prices to competitive Internet prices at reputable dealers (if possible). Please be careful, either way.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hope you read this in time!

Dont waste your time with Sport Compact Pro.
They are going to charge you $79.00 to sign up for this sponsorship. Then they offer you a lame reimbursement program on parts and some labor. You are not going to get anything free! Its only worth it if you have alot of money to buy parts and are building a show car.

They charged me before I even got the contract in the mail.
When I tried to call to get my money back they blew me off and disconnected their phones. I finally had to file a fraud report with my credit card company to get my money back.

SCP blows!!! dont bother signing up


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the help here guys, I know this thread's old, but I just got the contract yesterday, had my friends dad (a lawyer) read over it, and now I'm def. not signing up. 
I had to pay 79 bucks to get the contract, which they are stating is tax deductable <--why do I now believe that. But thanks again guys, I appreciate it, and if anyone else hears from sport compact pro, don't sign or agree to anything, they suck!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I had to pay 79 bucks to get the contract, which they are stating is tax deductable <--why do I now believe that.


So you knew before you requested a contract that it was going to cost you $79? Or they sent you one then billed you? Either way, I woulda bailed and told them to kiss my ass.

You live and learn, I guess.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah experience is the best teacher...but it was an "application fee". So I went for it thinking it might pay off...obviously it didn't but oh well sh!t happens...


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I dont know how they get away with charging you before you sign the contract but they do charge you. Call your credit card company and tell them it is an unauthorized charge. They will take care of it, I just got done with the same thing and I got my money back. All you have to do is fill out 1 form. It's worth the $79 to do it.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

all right thanks...


----------



## King 240 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, I had a call from them last year around July talking about sponsorship
If I remember correctly it was that "enter for sponsorship and a chance to win a Skyline or something right?
UM, I opted not to go with them one cause of the fee thing and the parts list is mainly honda friendly. So I just did it the old fashion way and put in proposals to Falken, Dunlop, GReddy, HKS USA, and a few other places.

Heard back from Dunlop on what I have to do so I think I'm going to work with them first.


----------

